# My new Clausing 100 mk3- a few questions



## Componenx (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi All-

I'm new to the forum, although I've been reading posts here and there for years when I'm doing research for a project.  I picked up the Clausing at an estate sale about a month ago, but all the tags had been removed except for the Timken bearing label, so it took me a a few hours to identify it after getting home.  It was complete except for the gear chart, the horizontal supports for the legs, chip pan and part of the motor support (I think the motor had been attached to a cabinet between the legs).  It's not a dual model, so there was no clutch, but that took me a while to figure out!  Tooling consisted of 2 3-jaw chucks (one missing parts), 2 four jaws, a steady rest that had been modified to fit from another lathe, a four sided TP, a lantern style TP with a full set of tool holders, and few hand fulls of bits and stuff.  Some surface rust, but no bad pitting.  All for $200.  A lot of modifications were made, some I've repaired (a large thumbwheel to lock the threading dial (was too short and rubbed against the TD)), some I'm keeping (like the cross slide lock, and some I'm leaving as is (like the 11 or so extras tapped holes in the compound rest and apron.  I had to replace the countershaft bushings (seems to be a common problem), but the hardest part was removing the compound rest lead screw bushing.  Once I determined it was threaded, I put penetrating oil on it for a week, and finally used a little heat and a custom spanner wrench to get it off (The indexing line on it was in the 2 o'clock position instead of noon!)

Now a few questions:
The ways for the saddle have diagonal cuts scratched into them for oil retention- was this done to all of the lathes, or was this another modification a previous owner made?  I'm guessing it was an owner.

There were no drive screw holes in the tailstock for the model plate; were there models that didn't have a metal plate installed?  There were the remains of a decal in that location (and I neglected to take a photo of it!); it looks like it was about the same size as the metal plate, and had the letters "WAR.....T" on the bottom left corner (I think they were red on a yellow background).  I believe it probably said "warrantied" or "warranty", but I'm not certain.  Does anyone recognize this or have a photo of the sticker?  I haven't been able to find one, and I think it might have been from a reseller/rebuilder who removed the original metal tag.  (If so, they filled in the holes, because

I'm going to have to recreate the gearing chart (I have photos and a drawing of the Atlas/Clausing version, and photos of the earlier Clausing version); have there been any threads about recreating these type of plates, or people who can do it for a reasonable price?  I'd rather do it myself, but wouldn't mind an original or a nice reproduction either. 

I'd add photos, but this is just my second post, so I'll add them later.

Thanks!


----------



## Karl_T (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm sure your plates were just bonded on, no screws.

I'd use this method for your new plates
https://www.google.com/search?newwi...0nKzWAhWi2YMKHdBsDDoQBQglKAA&biw=1054&bih=472


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hadn't seen your post 'til now.  So if I'm late I apologize.
I've got a 108 clausing, and I had been helping another member re-create the gearing chart.  He sent me 1 to show me his work and it is pretty nice.
I have no real use for it, if you'd like to have it, flip me an e-mail or start a conversation and I will get it out to you.

My 108 was built in 1944 late or early 45.  I'm not sure how that fits in with your plans.
I don't know anything about a decal or the diagonal cuts, let me know your thoughts about the chart.


----------



## clif (Oct 30, 2017)

Componenx said:


> I believe it probably said "warrantied" or "warranty", but I'm not certain.




It actually said ;  

_This machine conforms to the orders of the war production board._

IE WW2 war production,  which makes the dates between the beginning of 100mk3 and sometime in early 1946

I have a MK3 with dual pulley on motor and clutch which I believe was made in late 45 early 46, with that on the tailstock. serial #1348.  I got it off craigslist from cinncinnatti, for $375 with almost all attachments.  My first mk3 was built in 1950 because it has Clausing cast in the legs but an Atlas press co badge on the tailstock, serial #8838   Got this one when I bought a Atlas MFC mill and shaper, lathe was part of the deal.
,


----------

